# Zombie Outbreak in Midwest - Military Atmosphere



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok guys, 

This year, I've pulled out all the stops, and moved away from my home zombie outbreak into a full blown mobile zombie invasion... 

I'll explain the details on that one later, but right now, I'm looking for advice on military props - My zombie invasion is staged near a military base, and I'd like to reflect this. 

Any tips on adding atmosphere to a zombie invasion staged in the woods with a military feel to it? 

Is there a cost effective way to build a mobile military tent prop? I've looked at the real deal, and even used they get way up there in price. Not opposed to purchasing, but why spend 800 - 1,000 for a single piece if there's an alternative? 

This one should be fun.  

Oh - Also looking to rent old military vehicles for a weekend. Old humvee's etc... Anyone know a good source for these? Replica weaponry is high on my list too.

I was looking to rent some old military vehicles, but no luck with finding something less than 150 miles from me in the Midwest. Everything was 400 miles or more, and thus the cost increased to non-profitable levels.


----------



## Tanniynim (Nov 20, 2011)

What's your budget? How many tents are you looking at?

Costco has these REALLY AWESOME 10'x20' walled carport shelters for $200 right now that setup and takedown real easy and quick with 3-4 people. The color of the fabric isn't OD green, but it might not be too terrible if you put some camo netting over the top of it.

I can't find a link on Costco's website, but they had them at my local store 2 days ago. (This is a similar product. Costco's also has windows and detachable sections: http://jojo862525.en.ec21.com/offer_detail/Sell_10X20_Carport--12050383.html?gubun=S)

If you're looking to go cheaper, you may be able to do something with PVC and a large tarp, but it's not going to be much cheaper and it's going to be less sturdy. I'd go for something like this with a green tarp to pull off the effect: http://www.chromatest.net/Lovemonkey/

Scaryladyvideos on YouTube also has an EASY prop for Czech Hedgehogs. It's a quick and easy way to make barricades:


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Might want to look for military surplus stores. I've bought entire rolls of camo netting for a couple hundred bucks, and at one point bought a GP small(roughly 14x20) tent with some rips and that old "supply room" smell (former military people will know what I'm talking about, and if you find one, so will you) for about $350. Usually, the people who run surplus stores might know vehicle collectors who might be able to help you out with the vehicles. Probably not Humvees, because those are still in service, and the older ones taken out of service are still rather pricey. But you might find old Willy's Jeeps (M*A*S*H* type jeeps) or possibly even Cutvees (1974-mid 1980's Chevy Suburban type trucks) Hope this helps!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Fake razor wire. You can get speaker wire cheap and hot glue cardboard razor cutouts to it. The razor wire can even double as speaker wire!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Stolloween has a great barbed wire substitute!
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4108


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*Ideas for scenes*

You could make tent frames using sheets and 1x3s for framing. Just make them look like a tent. Will anyone actually be inside or wil these be just a display? If need be, the sheets could be dyed to any color needed.

I built barricades for our haunt last year. These can be staged to be used as road blocks and/or barricades. 
We also used my sons truck as a Zombie Response Vechicle. ( see attached pics) Painted up in camo green with decals.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I also incorporated strobe lights (emergency vehicle strobes) into the trucks.


----------



## Halloween Cats (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow,

Defiantly military surplus stores... Also try old medal barrels. Every cheap B-flick Zombie movie I've seen that has a military base or refuge center has dozens of barrels with camo draped over them spread about, same as those large medal X's that are meant to stop vehicles, I bet you can make those easy with wood and black paint...


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

have boxes of diffrent sizes all over the place with lables on them. I.e. MREs, Ammo, Medical suplies, and anything else you think they might have needed to survive the undead.


----------

